
Hell is Silicon Valley people who won’t grow up - smacktoward
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/19/13600538/silicon-valley-grow-up-donald-trump-election
======
Kalium
This is not a time in which a sane, serious person looks to Silicon Valley -
or the corporate sector in general - to solve society's ills. Look instead to
your fellow citizens and voters.

Can the corporate sector solve a given social problem? Perhaps. Is it a good
way to get solutions you will like? Perhaps not. Is it a good general way to
order society? I would suggest it is certainly not.

------
ci5er
SV is now the incumbent. The borg. The new black. The man.

And, it's in denial about the fact.

Denial is how you get Trump.

